# Problem birth



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

We saw Athena give birth to one baby a few hours ago. She immediately ate it, but from what we could tell it was still born and deformed. We haven't seen her give birth to any more so either she did before we saw and ate them too or that was the only one. I don't see any blood where she had the one or any where else in the cage. She showed no signs, she stayed the same size and didn't bite and always slept curled in a ball. Her eyes and nose have porphryin(sp?) all around them, but am afraid to bother her just yet. She isn't squeaking in pain or anything, in fact she's in her house sleeping now so i guess she's doing okay. 

She's in the same cage with her "sister" rat Baily who is sleeping with her now.

From what i was told she's is over a year old and had never had babies before.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

she may have reabsorbed the others and there was only 1 stillborn left to give birth to. She's sleeping? I would check her, to make sure she's not in shock from a baby stuck inside of her or bleeding heavily vaginally. Offer her something to eat that will help her recover and see if she is able to eat. Then if she seems relatively fine, let her go back to sleep.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Lost my post there for a minute, i didn't post here because i didn't know if it was considered an accidental litter :\ not my fault but i figured it was coming.

She went and ate a few hours ago and licked some yogurt off my fingers and went back to bed. i keep checking on her though. Out of all my ratties she's the only one that doesn't like to be picked up but they may just have been from the pregnancy.

In fact she out again now drinking some water. No bleeding or anything and there was no blood when she had the one, i just saw her pulling at something, thought it was her foot and when i got closer it wasn't, freaked me out. i guess she's okay, she let me feel her belly and i didn't feel anything but i'm no expert so...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Alright just keep an eye on her for the next week. Hopefully Mother Nature did her job well and there's no complications.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

By accidental, they just mean you personally didn't purposely breed.

I too am hoping there are no complications


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Well they put Zeus in thinking he was too young to bred because he wasn't a year old... I believe he's about 6 months old, they said two when i got them but he's getting the course adult hair in... but he's still really hyper (and trying to type right now).

She's seems a lot more active than she's been this past week so i'm guessing she had some unnoticed problems reabsorbed and had the one still born. She was even playing with Baily earlier. I guess she's feeling better.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad to hear your girlie is doing better and everything is well. Also good to hear they found a responsible owner who knows to seperate the sexezz lol


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

oh man.... they become sexually active as early as 5 weeks old. :-\ 

hopefully she recovers well, though.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

She's doing really well now and much more active than before. She had a hard time getting used to us at first but now is licking fingers and letting us hold her for longer than before. She used to squeak and jump out of our hands.


----------

